# arista chemicals?



## nealjpage (Jul 23, 2006)

I might've asked this before, but I can't remember.  I must be getting old :er:  Has anyone ever used Arista film developers, like Arista 76?  Is it comparable to D76?  I only ask because I've only used D76 and know how it works.  Thanks.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't use Arista 76, but I use Arista chems, and like them a lot.  Anything with the number 76 in the name is supposed to be like D76.  You can probably find ingredients lists on the Freestyle and Kodak website, and compare them.  If not identical they'll be very similar.  In AA's "The Negative" I think there is a recipe for D76.


----------

